

Ten reasons why CSS sucks - amerika_blog
http://www.raizlabs.com/graiz/2006/09/25/ten-reasons-why-css-sucks/

======
pwg
This is from September 25, 2006, so the sentiment is now seven years old.

~~~
Rust
Yet it remains, sadly, all too accurate. Newer tools like SASS and LESS help a
little, but not enough.

